# BATUMI | Twin Towers | 45 fl x 2 | U/C



## NVIDIA MAN (Jun 18, 2014)

ORBI GROUP’s new ambitious project in Batumi, Georgia. The Twin Tower aparthotel complex will consist of two 45-story blocks. Hosting 4500 apartments, Twin Tower will be the 6th biggest hotel in the world. The budget of a project's construction amounts to USD 120 million. Construction will start in August 2016. The hotel will be ready in 22 months.

Twin Tower will also feature a casino, restaurants with Georgian and international cuisines, cafes, nightclubs, swimming pools, SPA, fitness center, lounge terraces, children's center, shopping mall, medical center, garden, parking lots etc. The groundbreaking ceremony was held on 22 of May 2016.


--

--

--


----------



## NVIDIA MAN (Jun 18, 2014)

*Construction:*



alexandr-M said:


> Здравствуйте
> 
> фото от 29.06.2017
> 
> ...


----------



## NVIDIA MAN (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## NVIDIA MAN (Jun 18, 2014)




----------

